# برنامج رائع لشرح كهرباء السيارة



## ahmed elsefy (25 فبراير 2010)

هذا البرنامج الرائع يشرح جميع الاجزاء الكهربية للسيارة 
البطارية-الدينامو-المارش-دائرة الاشعال
وهذا هو رابط التحميل

http://rapidshare.com/files/355652136/Eng_Electrical__E_.rar.html


----------



## العقاب الهرم (25 فبراير 2010)

جارى التحميل ...................


----------



## walid.m.rashad (14 مارس 2010)

thanx


----------



## أحمد محمد كاطع (15 مارس 2010)

شكراً
ولكن الرابط لا يفتح


----------



## hima sukar (15 مارس 2010)

الرابط لا يعمل
:73:


----------



## طارق حسن محمد (17 أبريل 2010)

شكرآ لك لكن لانستطيع فتح الرابط


----------



## black88star (23 أبريل 2010)

مشكور اخوي بس ارابط لايعمل 
!!


----------



## eahaab (21 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووووور جـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــداااااااااااااااا لاكن اتمنى ان البرنامج يشتغل:34::34::34:


----------



## eahaab (21 سبتمبر 2010)

http://rapidshare.com/files/355652136/Eng_Electrical__E_.rar.html


----------



## eahaab (21 سبتمبر 2010)

الرابط ما بشتغل يا شطور


----------



## ميدو ميكا (9 أكتوبر 2010)

الرابط مش شغال !!!


----------



## المهندس ايون (9 أكتوبر 2010)

the link doesnot work
plzz.... check the link again .... thanks


----------



## ابوطوني (9 أكتوبر 2010)

the link doesnot work


----------



## zougahg (18 أكتوبر 2010)

*zougahg*

*مشكور اخوي بس ارابط لايعمل*


----------



## مدكور عرابى (10 ديسمبر 2010)

الرابط لايعمل لا يعمل لايعمل


----------



## جنتل_مان (21 ديسمبر 2010)

جاي التحميل وتشكر يا باشا في ميزان حسناتك يارب


----------

